# Godzilla Motorsports - 8.271 @ 171.1mph



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

The Godzilla Motorsport R32 GT-R has run a new PB of 8.271 @ 171.1mph making it the quickest GT-R in Australia, beating the GTR700 time by 0.002. Congrats to Mark and the guys.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*WOW*

Well done. :bowdown1: 

Charlie.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Awsome well done :squintdan .

Good to see Godzilla Motoersports R32 GTR progressing nicley


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Fantastic time! Great to see people still pushing the envelope with own-built cars, all these years after the ol' BNR32 was born!


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

Update: Mark has just run 8.11 at 172.8mph. That 7 second pass is getting closer...


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice achievement. COMON MICK, we want to see a comeback to this with the Duke!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ohhh yeah - very nice!!! Good shit, and keep it up!


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

Video now on youtube.

YouTube - GODZILLA MOTORSPORT 8.11 AT 172.8MPH


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

awesome launch dudes ,keep it coming


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Sweet! That back end was a bit lively!


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

I've seen this car run the 8.695 @ 158mph at Willowbank Raceway in the flesh (Mickey Thompson street legal drag radials. This time is the quickest in Australia and 3rd quickest in the world behind the Croydon Wholesalers R32 and Veilside drag GTR.), and also seen the car up close at godzilla motorsport, and what a car it is! Congrats mark, keep those numbers falling.

PS; how far ahead of theo are you now?


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

most impressive!!

and that strip looked like it might be a touch uphill if anythingopcorn: opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

well done thats an amazing time and an even more impressive terminal speed :bowdown1:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Awesome well done guys.

Looks brilliant 

Mick


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Huge congrats down under! Car sounds sweet!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Oooh listen to that puppy rev.Very well done indeed.


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

Scary machine!! 

I love the idle on heavily modified GT-R's


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

cONGRATULATIONS.. well done. But breaking into the 7's is probably still a lot of hard work away. It's amazingh how in racing circles just another 0.12seconds is such a big step up when you doing those kind of trap speeds and ETs around 8 flat.


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

So close to a 7..

8.07 @ 171mph


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW! Still going strong I see! Congrats to the team.

That thing sound MEAN!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Stunning well done guys


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Excellent result and she sounds sweet.
Good luck on getting the 7s.

Rob


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

what' are the exact specs on this r32 ? anyone ?


pix ? interior ? engine bay ? greabox ? turbo ?


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

Full specs on the web site (link on the first page)


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ GCG custom turbo ?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Australian companies seem to like to be mysterious with their turbo specs, half of their drag cars seem to have "Garrett GT", "Custom GT3582R (<-- wtf?)", "Custom GCG" etc. I have it in my head someone has called it a GT47R though I start to doubt myself.


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

Video is up.

I don't know specs on the turbo either.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

*Winter Nationals Update*

Mark Jacobsen has now a new Pb of 8.07. MPH @ 173 with a 60' of 1.27.

From Another Forum by DirtGarage


"Car was turning the tyres hard off the line but due to the lack of a slider clutch is something that will have to be put up with. Car is unloading the tyres front to rear after grabbing 2nd gear but is running straight as an arrow (unlike sydney where it wanted both lanes)"

"Lambda readings on the MoTeC show the car is running rich in the air conditions at the track. A harder leaner tune will be tried tomm for a shot at the elusive 7."

stay tuned


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Willo said:


> Video is up.
> 
> I don't know specs on the turbo either.


Its definitely a GT47, racing again later today with any luck - and doing a 7 also with any luck


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

Mark just ran 7.96 @ 176mph!!


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

totally fecking awsome, just watched the videos :thumbsup:


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

DiRTgarage said:


> right...the 60' was 1.27 so up there but not quite a PB. Mark hit the limiter in 1st so even quicker times are on the cards in the finals tomm. Car was gunbarrel straight and in the groove the whole run with a 1/2 track MPH of 141. MPH shows 7.80's are achieveable in the eliminators tomm.
> 
> This makes the car the 3rd fastest GTR in the world and the quickest 2.6ltr RB 26 in the world.


Update from Paul


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Haha awesome I just logged in to post that - congrats Mark and team, great to hear


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Huge well done :clap: 



Willo said:


> Mark just ran 7.96 @ 176mph!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

The website says it's still on the 2.6 block, that's got to be the fastest 2.6 I've seen.

Though if I'm mistaken, please correct me.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

*Awsome Well Done.......*

Wow thats great news lets hope we see some more 7's GTR this year.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Willo said:


> Mark just ran 7.96 @ 176mph!!


Massive achivement! 3rd fastest in the world, thats huge!! 

I've seen this car run a few times at willobank raceway and seen it close up at godzilla motorsport. Those times couldn't happen to a nicer bloke! Congrats mark and team!


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Willo said:


> Mark just ran 7.96 @ 176mph!!


Great news,well done. :thumbsup: 

Charlie.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

mental guys love to see it ,that is just awesome is this on just fuel or has it nos also can any one tell me the weight of the car .keep it up guys


----------



## nSanity (May 12, 2008)

Amazing result, congrats chaps


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Car is definitely still 2.6! I haven't heard whether its methanol or C16


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Willo said:


> Mark just ran 7.96 @ 176mph!!


Where's the vid of that, awesome news


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

Lith said:


> Car is definitely still 2.6! I haven't heard whether its methanol or C16


2.6L, methanol and no nos


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Just read willo's post on skylinesaustralia.



> Originally posted by *Willo*
> Mark backed it up with a 7.97 @ 163mph again today.


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

Video is up and linked from the website.


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

Is this car still using a ppg box ? or an os88 ?


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re GearBox*

5spd Liberty Air Shifted Gear Box with Slider Clutch


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

SR BEAST said:


> Is this car still using a ppg box ? or an os88 ?



LOL, 7 second passes on those box's... thats funny!!

Liberty clutchless 5 speed gearbox.


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

Dynamix said:


> LOL, 7 second passes on those box's... thats funny!!
> 
> Liberty clutchless 5 speed gearbox.


Its not really that funny didn't glen suckling run like 8.0 something on a holinger which is similar to the os88 box. Very impressive considering gtr700 couldn't keep the hollinger together when they were running 9's must have been the 13500rpm...


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

Dynamix said:


> LOL, 7 second passes on those box's... thats funny!!
> 
> Liberty clutchless 5 speed gearbox.



The ppg won't hold that's certain ..

but the r32 is running low 8s on an os88 tranny here ..so it ain't funny


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

This car is now for sale. Turn key 7 second package including a fresh rebuilt 1300+hp motor. $90,000AUD.

Full details of the vehicle on the website. 

PM for contact details.


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

DiRTgarage said:


> Godzilla motorsport's Mark Jacobsen last night went further into the record books with a stunning 7.87 @ 178 MPH in the final of the Powercruise Street Car Shootout event held at Queenslands Willowbank Raceway. The 60' time was 1.35 which is over a 10th of a second off his PB. The day started off with a 7.90 @ 170 MPH with the car blowing off an intercooler hose in the deep end of the track. Mark then backed this up with a 7.90 @ 177.5 MPH which was a new PB for the car in MPH. To front up to the final and then run a 7.87 @ 178 MPH proves the car is well set-up and a consistent performer.
> 
> Congrats to Mark, Crew chief Justin, Harry and all involved


Another PB.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Its not really that funny didn't glen suckling run like 8.0 something on a holinger which is similar to the os88 box. Very impressive considering gtr700 couldn't keep the hollinger together when they were running 9's must have been the 13500rpm...


8.03 / H pattern hollinger I think.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

:flame: :flame: :flame: Ooo Yeah 

Well this is awsome season they are having starting low 8's getting in to mid/high 7's and he is very consistant to backing uo the passes as well .

Can't wait to see the vids.

Well Done...


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

broke yet even more pb's last night..


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

DiRTgarage said:


> Godzilla motorsport's Mark Jacobsen last night went further into the record books with a stunning 7.87 @ 178 MPH in the final of the Powercruise Street Car Shootout event held at Queenslands Willowbank Raceway. The 60' time was 1.35 which is over a 10th of a second off his PB. The day started off with a 7.90 @ 170 MPH with the car blowing off an intercooler hose in the deep end of the track. Mark then backed this up with a 7.90 @ 177.5 MPH which was a new PB for the car in MPH. To front up to the final and then run a 7.87 @ 178 MPH proves the car is well set-up and a consistent performer.
> 
> Congrats to Mark, Crew chief Justin, Harry and all involved
> 
> ...




Last night ^^^


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Awesome results.
Once you get that close to a world record it must be extreemly hard to not want to carry on and go for it.........

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Huge congrats again !!! :smokin: 
Only 3/10ths away from reece now - surely keeping the car now for 1 more season to have another go next year ????


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Only :chuckle: 3 10ths of a second. 

Still a huge acheivement though and yeah it must be tempting to keep on going have got so far already this season and to think well hey only 3 tenths of second to go lets keep on developing .Lets see what happends.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

3/10ths is still a long way to go agreed but already their times have come down by 3 - 4/10ths this year  

I cant think of anyone else remotely close at the moment so seems a shame to sell the car when they have made such great in roads  



mandhdrijfhout said:


> Only :chuckle: 3 10ths of a second.
> 
> Still a huge acheivement though and yeah it must be tempting to keep on going have got so far already this season and to think well hey only 3 tenths of second to go lets keep on developing .Lets see what happends.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah saw this on SAU, awesome effort. 3/10ths is a fair way from Reece etc though - I believe HT changed a lot of their setup to get from around the 7.9 down to mid 7s. They did have the funny front on it when they first did 7s though.


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

Here's the 7.87 video


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

that is where its at !!
do you happen to know the weight of this gtr ?


----------



## BenM (Dec 18, 2005)

The interior has been stripped - but hasn't been attacked with an angle grinder or fitted with any c/f.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Beautiful smooth launch, just a hint of smoke off the RR tyre, awesome effort.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah from that video you can see its a REALLY nicely set up car, that is awesome! Well done again.


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

BenM said:


> The interior has been stripped - but hasn't been attacked with an angle grinder or fitted with any c/f.


looking at it in the pits at the nats its got fibreglass front guards and lexan windows as a minium


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

with all these fast cars coming out, it'll be great to see some head to head gtr racing! too bad they're at all corners of the world tho =(


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

Front guards are stock. Windows are lexan and the boot lid is carbon fibre. The inside is obviously stripped.


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

At Jamboree on the weekend:
7.95 @ 175
7.85 @ 179
7.84 @ 182 with a relatively slow 1.33 60ft


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

hey willo saw the car on the weekend and it looked like the door windows were still genuine glass items can you confirm?


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

boostdead33 said:


> hey willo saw the car on the weekend and it looked like the door windows were still genuine glass items can you confirm?


Door glass and quarter glass is still oem.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Willo, have you heard about an outfit in AU that is suposedly doing real strong drag auto's based on the factory GTS4 auto or any other auto options you may know of?

Rob


----------



## TuLaLiT (Aug 16, 2008)

Mario better bring that GTR700 to come out and play !!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Great time dude.
The car looks, sounds, and go's awesome.

Take it to a proper strip not a down hill one.

All these great times from the rest of the world looks to much down hill action for me. You guys need to come to the UK.


Mick


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Great time dude.
> The car looks, sounds, and go's awesome.
> 
> Take it to a proper strip not a down hill one.
> ...


why travel half way round the world to run 8's when they can run 7's in AUS.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Hahaha  

In all seriousness, if you guys reckon your strips are that bad maybe you should get together and put your cars on a boat and come try out a "down hill" drag strip. Would be mint to see FUUJIN, The white and ProjectGTST down under driving down one of our hills. Seeing some of the other cars kicking around down here you guys don't hear about so much in the UK may be a bit of an eye opener too


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Take it to a proper strip not a down hill one.


A Properly built strip is downhill Mick, and 1% is legal, any track builder who does not take full advantage of the rules would be mad just like a car builder who does not take full advantage of the rules he must work within.

FYI, Meremere dragstrip that we race on is not downhill, the elivation at the finish line is actually very slightly higher than the startline and its up and down like a roller coaster all the way down. 

Something else you may not have considered is that with the NZ and Aussie air we run in our tyres, and the pressures we run, our tyre growth is much more than yours so seeing as our tyres are much bigger over the finish line, the car has been lifted so our cars are actually racing on a pretty level strip after all. :chuckle::chuckle: 



m6beg said:


> All these great times from the rest of the world looks to much down hill action for me. You guys need to come to the UK.


I think you should come to NZ or Aussie, improve your times and get some experience at proper 'racing', it would do you a world of good once back home in the UK.
Timeslips are cool and show what your car can do when you can leave the line when your good and ready, but when your under pressure from the other lane in a proper race, winning that race and repeating your best times at the same time is another matter entirely.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

shanef said:


> why travel half way round the world to run 8's when they can run 7's in AUS.


Hey Heat Treatments have done 7s in NZ as well, and as much as you guys are sure our track is downhill - its probably not worth your while travelling half way around the world to race on our goat track, you'll probably go slower.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

lol if the UK cars went over there we would show you all up big time.:chuckle::chuckle::
We dont even need to turn the noz on. And we will use proper fuel.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Mick


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

All jokes aside, to see all the world cars in one place would be unreal.

Realistic though.... no chance

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

m6beg said:


> lol if the UK cars went over there we would show you all up big time.:chuckle::chuckle::
> We dont even need to turn the noz on. And we will use proper fuel.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Sounds like a win win situation for you then, do it!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> lol if the UK cars went over there we would show you all up big time.:chuckle::chuckle::Mick


Whah haha yeah right Mick, lol pull the other one, lucky we all know your joking.............. or are you?

You might get faster times in practice or qualifying than you have done in the UK but you probably woudn't make it past the first round in racing.

Things are TOTALLY different here I can assure you.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I know Rob DOWN HILL dude:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Willo, have you heard about an outfit in AU that is suposedly doing real strong drag auto's based on the factory GTS4 auto or any other auto options you may know of?
> 
> Rob


Rob, there are a few places that make tough 4-speed Jatcos but it's not a cheap exercise no matter which way you look at it. Valve bodies (transbrake and otherwise) are available off the shelf from places like BMS in Sydney but putting the rest of the box together and making it live is another story all together. If you need any more info just PM me.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nothing to do with downhill Mick and as I said our track is actually slightly uphill.

Showing a timeslip that says 8.4 and running 171mph at a different time is very cool and all credit to you, but in the real world of actual drag racing it means very little.

One concept you still seem to have trouble with is that the winner is the guy who's first accross the finish line in the same race as you, not the guy who's run the quickest time or mph in the past at a different event. 

When you win the final round and get your PB for time and MPH at the same time, your drag racing for real. 

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Nothing to do with downhill Mick and as I said our track is actually slightly uphill.
> 
> Showing a timeslip that says 8.4 and running 171mph at a different time is very cool and all credit to you, but in the real world of actual drag racing it means very little.
> 
> ...


Rob i do it for fun mate. If it was my job then difrent story. Might even be getting a new comer to the Begley Brother garage soon. Make the White look slow :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Rob i do it for fun mate. If it was my job then difrent story. Might even be getting a new comer to the Begley Brother garage soon. Make the White look slow :thumbsup::thumbsup: Mick


Surely when you go to race you'd like to win though mate?
Not alot of point in having a 8.4 second car if you get beat by a high 8 second car is there? I just couldn't do that and be happy.

New car sounds interesting, dabling in top fuel are we?

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Surely when you go to race you'd like to win though mate?
> Not alot of point in having a 8.4 second car if you get beat by a high 8 second car is there? I just couldn't do that and be happy.
> 
> New car sounds interesting, dabling in top fuel are we?
> ...


No i didnt mean that Rob of course i want to win like any man.

I have deffo got to grips with her now so all will be good.

As for the top fuel no chance dude. We might dabble in the tubed bit like the rest of you guys.


Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

m6beg said:


> As for the top fuel no chance dude. We might dabble in the tubed bit like the rest of you guys.


Yep, 6s is where its at  Admittedly the fastest run by a tube framed "import" on NZ soil so far is "only" a 7.04 @ 195mph, everyone seem to need to go to Oz to get the real storming numbers.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah those Aussie tracks are sticky, dead flat and downhill, all the best times are had there, you should take your new car there Mick.

Rob


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

Lith said:


> Yep, 6s is where its at  Admittedly the fastest run by a tube framed "import" on NZ soil so far is "only" a 7.04 @ 195mph, everyone seem to need to go to Oz to get the real storming numbers.


ahh man, even the puerto ricans have run 6's :chuckle:


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Great time dude.
> The car looks, sounds, and go's awesome.
> 
> Take it to a proper strip not a down hill one.
> ...





m6beg said:


> lol if the UK cars went over there we would show you all up big time.:chuckle::chuckle::
> We dont even need to turn the noz on. And we will use proper fuel.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Mick


It's funny how when someone runs a good time all the excuses come out. Downhill, nos, proper fuel, keep them coming. 

Seriously though, I think the Willowbank track was debated elsewhere and from a very vague memory someone said it was slightly uphill until half track? 2rismo, shane, lith, any of you guys hear that as well? I could be just making stuff up though.


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

Willo said:


> It's funny how when someone runs a good time all the excuses come out. Downhill, nos, proper fuel, keep them coming.
> 
> Seriously though, I think the Willowbank track was debated elsewhere and from a very vague memory someone said it was slightly uphill until half track? 2rismo, shane, lith, any of you guys hear that as well? I could be just making stuff up though.


i do remember the discussion, but its a mish to wade through all the dribble to go back and find it :clap:

although it is uphil for a bit then she goes down. u've prolly done more passes than me so u should know


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Willo said:


> It's funny how when someone runs a good time all the excuses come out. Downhill, nos, proper fuel, keep them coming.
> 
> Seriously though, I think the Willowbank track was debated elsewhere and from a very vague memory someone said it was slightly uphill until half track? 2rismo, shane, lith, any of you guys hear that as well? I could be just making stuff up though.


Up a a bit then down a bit. Still within NHRA/ANDRA regs and so all times stand. Some people have no idea.


----------



## jonn (Oct 7, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Great time dude.
> The car looks, sounds, and go's awesome.
> 
> Blah blah blah blah lemon blah blah blah
> ...


Quoted for truth.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Great car and fair play.


Mick


----------

